# If the Presidential Debates were Moderated by Science Fiction Fans...



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Oct 12, 2004)

A very funny and topical post from spec fic writer/critic Matthew Cheney's blog: http://mumpsimus.blogspot.com/2004/10/if-presidential-debates-were-moderated.html

A quick sample: 

KERRY: Boy, to listen to that -- the President, I don't think, is living in a world of reality, and if the Red Sox win the World Series that will be because the deficit has been cut in half by the descendants of J.R.R. Tolkien. It was the Clinton Administration that created the Defense of Marriage Act, and here is the President trying to take credit for that great deed, a deed I approve of and voted for, just like I voted for killing Saddam Hussein, but we must never forget that Mervyn Peake was not a writer to be underestimated, and I have respect, great respect, for people who claim him as their predecessor.


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 12, 2004)

Very amusing!  But, JP, you got rid of the absurdly cute cat avatar!  May it RIP...


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 12, 2004)

rofl. funny bloke

I love to see people making fun of america, and particularly its politians. Call it a hobby


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 13, 2004)

That looks really funny, JP, but I think I'm going to wait to read the whole thing until I'm actually awake.



			
				caladanbrood said:
			
		

> I love to see people making fun of america, and particularly its politians. Call it a hobby


Don't think you get all the fun, Cal.  We Americans make fun of our politicians, too.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 13, 2004)

glad to hear it


----------

